# Kentucky Gold Bold - compliments of P&C



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

A complimentry OZ of "Kentucky Gold Bold" came with my order from Pipes and Cigars. This is a crimp cut something. Other than some burley flavor, it seemed almost dry and tasteless in the pipe. Being crimp cut, I rolled a cig in my injector machine and it made a really good cigarette.

There is a "Kentucky Gold" in tobacco reviews but I doubt it is the same stuff. I cannot find it in the P&C site either. Anyone else recieve a sampling of Kentucky Gold Bold from P&C?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

It is on pipes and cigars under the roll your own section. I think the roy tobaccos are gonna start claiming to be pipe tobacco to avoid the high tax.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

bigkev77 said:


> It is on pipes and cigars under the roll your own section. I think the roy tobaccos are gonna start claiming to be pipe tobacco to avoid the high tax.


Thanks!


----------



## popazivan (Jun 26, 2009)

I also got the Kentucky Gold Bold Sample. Yes it was dry... But easy to bring back to life... Have been a Drum smoker for YEARS... At 1/3 the price (With recent tax B.S.) I find I more than acceptable!!!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Before the big tax hit, I was getting 6 oz tins of drum at the local B&M for $16. Now it's like $36 for a 6 oz tin. More then double. It's crazy.


----------



## resorts (Dec 7, 2009)

Pipes and Cigars JUST discontinued carrying the Kentucky Gold. I found it worked well for RYO. Does anyone know another source for this tobacco? I don't know why they stopped carrying it but it's dissapointing.



SmokinJohnny said:


> A complimentry OZ of "Kentucky Gold Bold" came with my order from Pipes and Cigars. This is a crimp cut something. Other than some burley flavor, it seemed almost dry and tasteless in the pipe. Being crimp cut, I rolled a cig in my injector machine and it made a really good cigarette.
> 
> There is a "Kentucky Gold" in tobacco reviews but I doubt it is the same stuff. I cannot find it in the P&C site either. Anyone else recieve a sampling of Kentucky Gold Bold from P&C?


----------

